# I WAS SCAMMED!



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i was scammed out of $700 canadian for a 320 gallon aquarium. piranha fury Member "Cam" said that he worked for miracles aquariums. i called his boss and found out that he only had his job for 2 weeks and he was fired. cam kept on putting me back on this tank. saying. next week. next week. ect ect. i finaly called miracles myself to find out that there was no tanks orderd.

i have the bank deposit slip. that shows the money i put in. into the account
and all the conversations we had are saved. the cops are going to his door if i dont get my money

pfury username:Cam
pricenetwork.com username :Cam416

TD canada trust 
Anna Chabelska (his wifes account)
Branch#1036
account # 6219107

adress:

Chabelski, Anna
1257 Lakeshore Rd E, Unit 807
Mississauga, ON L5E 1G3
(905) 486-9955


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

footnotes on that please


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I hope you'll get your $ back Marco.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

lets call and harrass him


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Hope everything works out for you


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

damn thats a fuckin novel you wrote


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Who deals with someone who says HEY #REMOVED# to you? Hope you get ur cash back--next time pick up the goods when you buy them.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Filo said:


> Who deals with someone who says HEY #REMOVED# to you? Hope you get ur cash back--next time pick up the goods when you buy them.


 its shitty, cause ive delt with this guy more then 10 times... then he tryed to rip me off.

he better get my cash by friday, his wife just had a baby girl and i would hate to see him in jail.

but i have to do what i gotta do to get my money.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

dude that blows but ur first uh clue was his email was skamheezy anything with scam and easy in it i wouldnt deal with him.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Dude, you trusted someone who's MSN name is *SKAM*heezy??

That sucks balls dude, but make sure it's a scam before you call the cops. People sometimes just suck sh*t at being reliable and it's enough that you threaten to call the cops without having to actually do it. You should be able to get your money back though considering you know all this contact info and have evidence


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i think thats a fake email address


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Just this last week I have received 3 checks that all total $12,800. Two were counterfeight and one was real, but instead of being worth $4,800 like the check says it's only worth $100. They rubbed off the 1 and added 48. Bastards


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i read about a third of it before my brain starting hurting
hope everything works out


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Death in # said:


> dam i read about a third of it before my brain starting hurting
> hope everything works out


 i hope so. i would hate to see him in jail. internet fraud is a federal offence. and that means jail time.

his baby will be visiting him in the jail cell. that woud be a sin.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Marco, you said you have delt with him more than ten times. What did you deal with him? Could there be a miscomunication?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

timmy said:


> Marco, you said you have delt with him more than ten times. What did you deal with him? Could there be a miscomunication?


 i sold him a diatone filter.

and bought 4 tanks from him.
at seperate times.....

he even drove an hour and a half to deliver a tank.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

and ive even been to his appartment.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

So, could it be a miscommunication?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

from reading the first couple lines in the AIM conversation I would have decided not to send that guy money.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

timmy said:


> So, could it be a miscommunication?


 no. i talked to him. and he doesnt work at mericals aquariums in missisauga. i even called mericals asking if there was a Camran who worked there. and they said no.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

marco said:


> timmy said:
> 
> 
> > So, could it be a miscommunication?
> ...


 Hmmmmm, this sucks


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

marco said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > Who deals with someone who says HEY #REMOVED# to you? Hope you get ur cash back--next time pick up the goods when you buy them.
> ...


It sound like you have heart, but FU*K this guy. If he can't follow through with his own words then he has no honor. Stand tall and get what he owes you! Knowledge is the first step in fighting thieves, telling others will help in the fight against him.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

what a douche







, good luck getting your money back


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

umm... well theres no story to read nomore, but i hope everything works out for ya


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

marco said:


> timmy said:
> 
> 
> > So, could it be a miscommunication?
> ...


 JAIL TIME!!!

-Obie


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Marco if your going to continue posting about him, put the story back up.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Marco if your going to continue posting about him, put the story back up.


 done


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

is the situation resolved?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Xenon said:


> is the situation resolved?


 yeah whats happening marco
dixon


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > is the situation resolved?
> ...


 the sistuation isnt resolved. he says he will do his best to get me my money. but i want it back tomorrow.

he took my money for a tank that wasnt even made. and spent it for himself. and somewhere along the line. he doesnt think its fraud.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

marco said:


> and ive even been to his appartment.


 i would get my money if i now where he lives , just go to his appartment and get your f#cking money


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.ic3.gov/ hope all goes well, internet robbery should be dealt with like if it was commited out on the street


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

ooooo,someone is in trouble.Good Luck


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

up


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

stupid people will never learn he knew he would get caught i hope they catch him and stick his butt in jail what a dumbass.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

shoe997bed263 said:


> stupid people will never learn he knew he would get caught i hope they catch him and stick his butt in jail what a dumbass.


 i hope he gets put in jail and gets f****ed in the ass. There is no room for people like that in this world.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I hope you get your money back. People like that are just bioches. Karma will come back to them


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

get that punk and take his ass to court.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

You know where he lives, you got his address, take hime to small claims court.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

up


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

illnino said:


> lets call and harrass him


 what a fukin asshole


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

remyo said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> > and ive even been to his appartment.
> ...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

up


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

so whats the latest news on this looser?


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

uh, kik him int he nuts , screw his wife,

oh...sorry I mean

do the legal thing and lock him up....

samll claims court,

this guy owed me $1k last year so I tried and tried to get him to pay, I finaly beat him up, at his work, then he payed me...plus interest.

I hate no-good lil hustlers who think they are getting over on someone. They just need to get a lil bitch slappn here n there.

-Obie


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> so whats the latest news on this looser?


 he was suppose to deposit the money last night. but still no money.....


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> shoe997bed263 said:
> 
> 
> > stupid people will never learn he knew he would get caught i hope they catch him and stick his butt in jail what a dumbass.
> ...


 yeah, there is almost zero chance he will see any jail time at all,although this sucks ass and its horrible it happend , 700 bucks is a really small claim, as far as crooks and jail time go.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

up


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

SO what you gonna do now?


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

that dudes funked and serves him right!


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

that frickin sucks u should kick his mother f*cking ass


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

You should goto his house and beat the $ 700 with a bat.

Break his [email protected]#ing elbows and knee caps.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

psychofish21 said:


> You should goto his house and beat the $ 700 with a bat.
> 
> Break his [email protected]#ing elbows and knee caps.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

delta said:


> psychofish21 said:
> 
> 
> > You should goto his house and beat the $ 700 with a bat.
> ...


 yes beat your money out of him


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

remyo said:


> delta said:
> 
> 
> > psychofish21 said:
> ...


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

that bastard tried to scam me too said hed sell me stuff he prolly never hed







glad i saw his email address


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

that bastard tried to scam me too said hed sell me stuff he prolly never hed







glad i saw his email address


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

that bastard tried to scam me too said hed sell me stuff he prolly never hed







glad i saw his email address


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

that bastard tried to scam me too said hed sell me stuff he prolly never hed







glad i saw his email address


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Whoa quadruple post!


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

Filo said:


> Whoa quadruple post!


 Never saw one of those before. What is with all the "up" postings? Am I missing something?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

UP FOR EVERYONE TO SEE!

cam is still on pfury, no one deal with him!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yet to get yuu money back?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

nope. i have a lawer that is going to serve him with court papers this week.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

f*ck yeah! Serves ya right cam! I hope you get AIDS in Jail.


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> f*ck yeah! Serves ya right cam! I hope you get AIDS in Jail.
> [snapback]889414[/snapback]​


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

illnino said:


> lets call and harrass him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lets me call and give him a peace of a hyperactive 13 year old's mind


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

lol oinky your avatar is funny as hell.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

sKuz said:


> lol oinky your avatar is funny as hell.
> [snapback]889424[/snapback]​


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

sKuz said:


> lol oinky your avatar is funny as hell.
> [snapback]889424[/snapback]​


Yes, domestic violence RULES!!!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

omfg that avatar does own. BITCH SLAP


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

hope you get your money man.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Filo said:


> sKuz said:
> 
> 
> > lol oinky your avatar is funny as hell.
> ...


Lol,







^, if you knew anything you would know the girl asked to get slaped, she was drunk and she passed out after the slap.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

marco said:


> nope. i have a lawer that is going to serve him with court papers this week.
> [snapback]889394[/snapback]​


How much are you paying the lawyer? You are only out, what, 500 bucks US?


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

armac said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> > nope. i have a lawer that is going to serve him with court papers this week.
> ...


Sue him then after you win, sue him again on money you had to pay to get justice.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

marco said:


> nope. i have a lawer that is going to serve him with court papers this week.
> [snapback]889394[/snapback]​


Smart Act fast dont listen to the BS start the Paper Trail..


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

whats cam's name on pfury, is it just cam???


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

funny


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Don't deal with :

Melanie Rubin of Niles , IL (never sent item worth 100s)
Jonathan Cocking of Canterbury , Surrey , UK (never sent refund and was listed on ebay under a woman , his wife or something ?)
Anthony Gargiulo of Brooklyn , NY (never sent 100$ refund)


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

If you got his home address i would just show up to his house.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Quint said:


> Jonathan Cocking of Canterbury , Surrey , UK (never sent refund and was listed on ebay under a woman , his wife or something ?)
> [snapback]891662[/snapback]​


haha, his last name is COCKing.

in regards to marco, in the u.s., fraud that spans multiple states = federal offense. if that's the case in canada then he'll be serving some time, haha.


----------



## jiaguy (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes its a federal offense but hes not doign jail time for a 700 dolar fraud charge specially if its his first he'll probably get 100-500 hours of community service and probation. You gotta understadn it costs the state alot of money to keep a single man jailed and fed. Also lawyers are too expensive you can represent yourself in small claims court and get a rulign against him then you can try to collect, eventually he'll be arrested and tried then released. It sucks dude.,


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

hyphen said:


> Quint said:
> 
> 
> > Jonathan Cocking of Canterbury , Surrey , UK (never sent refund and was listed on ebay under a woman , his wife or something ?)
> ...


Find an Assistant United States Attorney that will take a 500.00 case, he does not exist. This is small claims court stuff. No Federal Agency would even talk to you about this case.


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

I would get the best lawyer around.... In small claims court you claim the amount of money owed, plus all the legal fees... cost the bastard tonnes..


----------



## Adam (Dec 23, 2004)

You are not simply talking wire fraud, mail fraud or any of the other federal crimes that some peoepl think they know about. Presuming you were on the federal level and the feds cared you would need to be at a minimum of 100,000 in damages before they would get serious about a wire or mail fraud or have it be someone they were interested in.

This clearly is not a RICO case and is also international which makes things harder on Marco's part.

In the end you may end up taking a 500 dollar hit, I told Al Gore the internet idea sucked but he wouldn't listen.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Adam said:


> You are not simply talking wire fraud, mail fraud or any of the other federal crimes that some peoepl think they know about. Presuming you were on the federal level and the feds cared you would need to be at a minimum of 100,000 in damages before they would get serious about a wire or mail fraud or have it be someone they were interested in.
> 
> This clearly is not a RICO case and is also international which makes things harder on Marco's part.
> 
> ...


im in canada....


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

whoops, didn't know it was only for $700. i guess i should've read the first post ;x


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Adam said:


> You are not simply talking wire fraud, mail fraud or any of the other federal crimes that some peoepl think they know about. Presuming you were on the federal level and the feds cared you would need to be at a minimum of 100,000 in damages before they would get serious about a wire or mail fraud or have it be someone they were interested in.
> 
> This clearly is not a RICO case and is also international which makes things harder on Marco's part.
> 
> ...


Good points, but a AUSA will take a case if you can get it over $50,000.00. I got about 6 federal cases going right now, lowest about $50,000.00 highest $160.000.00. The Feds do not play penny ante sh*t


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

so you guys are saying that someone can commit credit card fraud via internet over a few states and if it's under $50k then he'll slip through?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

hyphen said:


> so you guys are saying that someone can commit credit card fraud via internet over a few states and if it's under $50k then he'll slip through?
> [snapback]893059[/snapback]​


No we would prosecute them locally


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Marco your boy Cam is posting on Waterwolves, go get em badass







Or your high powered lawyer


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

he is still there, you banned from Waterwolves?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

the "cam" from waterwolves isnt the same cam from pfury


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Good luck with all of this Marco!!


----------



## Adam (Dec 23, 2004)

In response to the Credit Card Fraud that is different.

The Credit Card Companies can go after you and each has their own level where they will get involved. It has to be more then a couple bucks because think of all the resources going into catching you and proving their case, just an investigators salary (65-100k) spent chasing 100 dollars isn't really worth it to them. But if you pass an individual companies level for an investigation you will definatly get a court summons and if you go way high as we discussed earlier then the feds may or may not come after you.

But there are a million statutes....bank fraud, wire fraud, mail fraud, id fraud, money laundering (over 10,000) theft of services, theft of goods you commit the crime there is a statute for it or you will get nailed on one of the others, mail and wire are prertty much all inclusive.

- Adam


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

unlucky!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Any updates on what happened to your case. Did the local DA do anything about it? I know that this is an old post but just asking...


----------



## djcyborg (Aug 11, 2003)

sounds like you have enough personal information on the guy to make his life a living hell,,, wether you get your money back or not, i would say have some fun.
"Their are worse things than death, and I can do all of them" quote from hackers


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

So anything on the court or any updates and stop all this bullshit posting... like Great Avatar sh*t... take it to pm.
If you win in court doesnt it mean that he has to pay for the court charges and your lawer charges then pay you back?
Well thats how it is here anyways.


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

I say go and stab him.

Then gut his wife.


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

harsh!!!!

but fair!!!


----------

